# New (to Us) 25rss



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone -

We just brought home an 03 25RSS Friday. This is our first trailer after years of tent camping. We've been looking at different models for a while now and this site convinced us that Outback was the way to go. Also, thanks to everyone here for all your expertise. Researching past posts helped us every step of the way, from negotiating with the dealer to selecting a tow vehicle.

We have our first trip planned for 10/20 to Pioneer Town in Ocean City, MD. They have a Halloween Weekend with trick-or-treating and other fun for the kids. After that its winterize (and I am sure more researching past posts to figure out how) and store until spring.

- Tim


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Tim 
Welcome to the forum and congrats on the 25RSS your gonna love it after tent camping









Angelo


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Coungratulations on your Outback!!! Have fun and camp often!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new Outback 25RSS.

We really like our 25RSS and have been very comfortable on our trips.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations on your new rig!





















Heads up! Spring Kick Off Rally at Danforth Bay, Freedom NH! And I am sure there will be something closer to you as well. Come on out and have some fun!






























Eric


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome TLC+3

Great to have another Marylander to the group. What town are you in? There is a rally at Fort Whaley (Frontier Town Sister Campground) Nov.10-13 so just hold off on the winterize until then.

Will


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome to outbackin' you'll love it.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the Outback!!!

It is great to have another east coast member. Keep a eye on the rally threads...we tend to have alot of rallys here on the east coast!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, TLC+3!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! You wil love it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome! The 25RSS is a great model, we brought ours home a couple of weeks ago. Relax and Enjoy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go TLC+3.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

Your gonna love your 25RSS, we sure do.

Happy Camping!!


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> Welcome TLC+3
> 
> Great to have another Marylander to the group. What town are you in? There is a rally at Fort Whaley (Frontier Town Sister Campground) Nov.10-13 so just hold off on the winterize until then.
> 
> Will


We are in northern Montgomery County. We are looking forward to rally's next summer. I didn't realize Ft. Whaley would be open past October. How late do you usually winterize around here?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome TLC+3 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS

Don


----------

